# Bait Fish Tank. Shiners/Shad/Chub



## PrimO (Dec 1, 2011)

Hi, I was wondering if any one here has attempted to keep bait fish purchased from a local fishing store alive for weeks at a time in there aquarium. 
It will make life a lot easier this ice fishing season and hopefully save a lot of minnows from being wasted.
My tank is 40 gallons, about 72 degrees and I have plenty of water movement. I will add two air stones and will be using a bio wheel filter. I can cover the top fully, that shouldn't be a problem.

But will I be able to keep them in there with out constantly maintaining the tank (ie. adding ice)


----------



## trailblazer295 (Mar 7, 2010)

If you know someone who owns a small bait shop you could try asking them how they do it. I wouldn't think they are very difficult to keep, good filtration, oxygen and water parameters and you should be okay.


----------



## getochkn (Jul 10, 2011)

We have a tank with minnows, and local caught crays, and other small fish my roomies use for fishing. Didn't approach it any different than any other tank. Gravel, plants, filter, food.


----------

